# 2 channel/HT setup: Options?



## cerberus1 (May 6, 2013)

Hello, all! Newbie here.

I'm in the process of building and outfitting a dedicated listening room/home theatre. The goal is to use my 2 channel components to the greatest degree possible in my HT and still be able to switch back to 2 channel listening when I am so inclined. I will probably use the room about 50/50 for stereo listening and movies. Aiming for a 5.2 setup for HT.

Here's the current equipment list:

Soundlab U2 main speakers
Apogee columns rear channel speakers
Rythmik Audio F15 subs (2)
Jordan JSX 92 full range center channel drivers (2)

Edge Signature monoblocks (main L & R channels)
Anthem 3 channel amplifier driving rear and center channels

Dodd Audio tube preamp ( has HT pass-thru)
Pass Labs XP-10 (also has HT pass-thru)

OPPO BD 95

I will probably buy a Marantz AV 8801 for a prepro

Questions:

How do I best integrate the two systems? I can definitely wire up the 2 channel part, but will need some help getting the HT aspect together. A basic wiring diagram would be most helpful. 

Most specifically, not sure how to incorporate the prepro into the system while still retaining the use of the 2 channel preamps when needed. I know a lot of you will be really tempted to tell me to ditch the Dodd and the Pass, but I really don't want to do that. This exercise is all about having my cake and eating it too! (BTW, no, I'm not planning on using the Dodd and Pass simultaneously, but switching between them if and when I want to).

Also, I'm using Rythmik's PEQ3 amplifiers and am not sure how to best integrate the powered subs into the system so as to be able to use them for both HT and 2 channel listening.

I'm hoping that someone out there has done a similar install and can lend some guidance. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

The fact your pre-amp has by-pass is all you need. Only hook up one of the pre-amps.
All your stereo gear connects to the pre-amp. And the stereo out from the pre/pro connects to the pre-amp as well, to the by-pass connection. And then the outputs to the power amps.
The subs connect to the pre-amp.


----------



## cerberus1 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks, PT:

I'm with you to a point. You're suggesting that the stereo setup is connected normally as in a 2 channel setup with the subs connected to the other set of outputs on the preamp. So far, so good. 

How is the OPPO connected then? It must go to the pre/pro or the system won't have video. Again, OK so far, but what about audio-only playback from the OPPO? will there be some sort of pass-thru on the Marantz that allows a CD-only signal to go directly to the Pass preamp and not be subject to the Marantz's additional circuitry? 

Also, what about the surround channels? Do those amps simply get get plugged into the pre/pro? 

Finally, there are two subwoofer outputs on the Marantz, allowing the room-correction software to include them in it's calculations. If the subs are plugged into the preamp, will that still work?

For that matter, will the room correction software work if the mains are plugged into the preamp instead of the pre/pro?

This stuff is making my head swim!


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

You only have by-pass mode when watching a movie via the pre/pro.

I do not know how many connections you have on the pre-amp.
With my Parasound P7 pre-amp I have my Denon multi-disc player connected for CD playback, but also have the Denon connected to my AVR via coax connection for movies. And of coarse the video connected to the AVR. I can assign any audio input to any output on the AVR.
I also connect all audio channel pre-outputs from the AVR to the P7, as the P7 is a 7 channel pre-amp. 
And the 5 channel analog out from the Denon is connected to the P7, So I also play MCM thru the P7.


----------



## cerberus1 (May 6, 2013)

Doh! you've answered one of my questions very nicely. The OPPO will definitely output to different sources, so that's that.

My favorite preamp, however, is only two channel, though, so I'll need to figure this out.

Thanks, again!


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

So no problem,
the center, surrounds go to the pre/pro(if you use the 5.1 analog on the BD), so when in by-pass the pre-amp it is doing nothing, but passing the signal from the pre/pro to the power amp. Otherwise, you are using coax, or hdmi for movie sound.
When you are listening to a stereo source, the pre/pro is off.


----------

